# Anyone eat pancakes last night?



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2007)

Just wondering if "pancake night" aka Shrove Tuesday is a common practice anywhere else. I only ever saw it an RC thing in rural Georgia, but here it is very common among Protestants of all stripes.

Of course were are the worlds second largest producer of maple products so any excuse to pour maple syrup is a good excuse .

BTW I am president of the local maple producers association so I LOVE the idea .


----------



## Chris (Feb 21, 2007)

Never heard of it. In the South, tuesday is catfish and hush-puppie night. 

Or cornbread and bean night.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 21, 2007)

Kevin said:


> Just wondering if "pancake night" aka Shrove Tuesday is a common practice anywhere else. I only ever saw it an RC thing in rural Georgia, but here it is very common among Protestants of all stripes.


That's a new one on me. I'm generally not real big on following RC practices, but this one sounds worth considering.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 21, 2007)

Haven't heard of it. Sounds yummy though. Perhaps someone could come up with a Belgian Waffle night hmmm.....


----------



## Ivan (Feb 21, 2007)

Chris said:


> Never heard of it. In the South, tuesday is catfish and hush-puppie night.
> 
> Or cornbread and bean night.



My Southern roots just perked up. Sounds good to me. Although I haven't had either dish in a long time.

Man, do I love ham and beans and cornbread!


----------



## AV1611 (Feb 21, 2007)

Kevin said:


> Just wondering if "pancake night" aka Shrove Tuesday is a common practice anywhere else.



I would have had them at work for lunch had I known my mother was not going to cook them for dinner (she forgot). 

*Outcome: * No pancakes and a seriously unhappy Richard


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 21, 2007)

Ivan said:


> My Southern roots just perked up. Sounds good to me. Although I haven't had either dish in a long time.
> 
> Man, do I love ham and beans and cornbread!



YEAH MAN! That's my kids favorite meal. Teresa makes up the corn bread and homemade beans. We pour the beans over the cornbread, spill a little real maple syrup on top and a small handfull of chopped onions. Oh baby, I flirt with gluttony on those nights I mean to shout.


PS Ivan, you are now 57 posts ahead of me. I don't know when it happened but congrats. Look out Pastor Bruce, he's coming for you next!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 21, 2007)

> Teresa makes up the corn bread and homemade beans. We pour the beans over the cornbread, spill a little real maple syrup on top and a small handfull of chopped onions. Oh baby, I flirt with gluttony on those nights I mean to shout.



I might have to invite myself over!  



> PS Ivan, you are now 57 posts ahead of me. I don't know when it happened but congrats. Look out Pastor Bruce, he's coming for you next!



I think we can account for the lead due to the fact that I have been home four straight days.  Sickness has its advantages. 

Besides, that there is some good fellowship here. Praise the LORD!


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 21, 2007)

Ivan said:


> I might have to invite myself over!



You're already invited brother, we just need to nail down a date. Let's do that soon.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 21, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> You're already invited brother, we just need to nail down a date. Let's do that soon.



I know I'm invited. Perhaps a Saturday. Let talk to the wife and see if I can get her out of the house!


----------



## tcalbrecht (Feb 21, 2007)

Growin' up RC, we used to have pancakes alot on Fridays, esp. during Lent. 

Around here the big item is fasnachts, PA Dutch doughnut thingys. 

Which happened to be the name of my advisor from college, Wesley Fasnacht.


----------



## Chris (Feb 21, 2007)

Ivan said:


> My Southern roots just perked up. Sounds good to me. Although I haven't had either dish in a long time.
> 
> Man, do I love ham and beans and cornbread!



I hate the winters here (I think 80 is cold...) but the food can't be beat.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Feb 21, 2007)

I follow the Karl Pilkington line of thinking on this:

Eat pancakes whenever you want, not when someone else tells you to.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 21, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> I follow the Karl Pilkington line of thinking on this:
> 
> Eat pancakes whenever you want, not when someone else tells you to.



I had to go to Wikipedia to find out who Karl is. Radio personality, eh? I like the above quote.

Here's a couple others that are good (and there are many!):

"People who live in glass houses *have* to answer the door." 

"What are those things called in _Gremlins_."

What a nut!


----------



## etexas (Feb 21, 2007)

Ivan said:


> I had to go to Wikipedia to find out who Karl is. Radio personality, eh? I like the above quote.
> 
> Here's a couple others that are good (and there are many!):
> 
> ...


Ivan........I to am a Wiki addict. It is so cool my wife made fun of me.......then I caught her doing the Wiki on something.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Feb 21, 2007)

I used to be a big Wiki fan, but one day I was looking through the Mormon beliefs (their list of things from the Pearl of Great Price I think...), and the last one had been added by some guy to say something like "11. We believe in the x-Files, that the truth is out there, and Mulder and Scully are out to find it".

That was my last foray into serious wiki-ing.


----------



## etexas (Feb 21, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> I used to be a big Wiki fan, but one day I was looking through the Mormon beliefs (their list of things from the Pearl of Great Price I think...), and the last one had been added by some guy to say something like "11. We believe in the x-Files, that the truth is out there, and Mulder and Scully are out to find it".
> 
> That was my last foray into serious wiki-ing.


Hey Pal!!! If the truth is out there Mulder and Scully WILL find it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm a huge fan of Wikipedia - you just have to learn to filter through everything you read there. I wouldn't go there to learn how to create nuclear fusion in my kitchen, but for general 'hit the high points' type info, it's great.


----------



## etexas (Feb 21, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'm a huge fan of Wikipedia - you just have to learn to filter through everything you read there. I wouldn't go there to learn how to create nuclear fusion in my kitchen, but for general 'hit the high points' type info, it's great.


Got a friend who plays pretty good guitar, he wrote a Wiki song. Actually its not too bad. Kinda sounds like some stange vaulted old WHO number.


----------

